# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2023



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2023 às 10:19)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2023 às 10:21)

Boas,
Bom ano a todos.
Janeiro começa nublado, mas com algumas abertas, a chuva deve vir a partir da tarde.
As temperaturas continuam amenas para a altura do ano, mínima de 11°c.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2023 às 13:34)

Boas, bom ano a todos, que este seja ainda melhor em termos pessoais e meteorológicos 

Por aqui algum sol, ainda nada de mais, mas há de chegar. 17.4ºC e 68% HR, com vento moderado com rajadas do quadrante Sul. Mínima de 13.2ºC.


----------



## granizus (1 Jan 2023 às 15:45)

Vista para norte de Nisa


----------



## Sulman (1 Jan 2023 às 16:15)

Enorme tempestade que se abate sobre Arraiolos, há mais de 1h. Chove torrencialmente e o radar mostra manhas a vermelho sobre a zona.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 16:20)

Boa tarde,
Antes de mais, desejo um excelente ano de 2023 a todos e que o mesmo traga muitos eventos meteorológicos, bem como coisas boas a nível pessoal. 

Estou em Arronches desde o início da tarde e quando cheguei cá, parecia outro mundo em relação ao litoral. Céu pouco nublado e muito sol. Com a aproximação da instabilidade, ao longo da tarde, foi ficando mais ameaçador.









Radar algo agressivo neste momento a Sudoeste, a ver o que cá chega. *16,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2023 às 16:24)

Começou a chover á pouco, pareceu -me um ouvir um trovão agora.


----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2023 às 16:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Começou a chover á pouco, pareceu -me um ouvir um trovão agora.


Olhando para as imagens de radar e para os mapas de descargas eléctricas, parece que o pessoal de Portalegre e Arronches vão ter festa, chuva e trovoada.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2023 às 16:31)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para as imagens de radar e para os mapas de descargas eléctricas, parece que o pessoal de Portalegre e Arronches vão ter festa, chuva e trovoada.


Chove forte agora


----------



## Geopower (1 Jan 2023 às 16:33)

Boa tarde e Bom Ano! Autoestrada A2  a norte de Alcacer do Sal. Chuva forte.


----------



## Smota (1 Jan 2023 às 16:35)

Bom Ano novo a tod@s! As vistas metem respeito, no Crato chove pouco, com vento e já se ouviram 2 trovões ao longe.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2023 às 16:43)

Bem, que bela chuva agora! Não notei a trovoada ainda, mas chove bem, com rate de 50mm/h neste momento. 4mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2023 às 16:45)

Rate de 97 mm/h neste momento, 5.6mm!

Edit: 113 mm/h


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 16:48)

Entre a tempestade e a bonança, para já.  Vão caindo uns pingos e ouvem-se trovões para os lados da serra. 





A temperatura vai descendo lentamente. *15,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## celsomartins84 (1 Jan 2023 às 17:10)

@joralentejano parece ir carga valente para essas bandas.. Será mais uma cheia? 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 17:11)

Que chuvada descomunal


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 17:12)

granizus disse:


> Vista para norte de Nisa


Não foi inserida a imagem. Nada se vê.

Parece que será agora que as últimas zonas em deficit vão receber uma ajuda grande para equilibrar os efeitos da seca:


----------



## frederico (1 Jan 2023 às 17:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Que chuvada descomunal


Será que hoje e amanhã a barragem do Caia enche?


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 17:19)

celsomartins84 disse:


> @joralentejano parece ir carga valente para essas bandas.. Será mais uma cheia?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk





frederico disse:


> Será que hoje e amanhã a barragem do Caia enche?


Se continuar a chover e uma vez que, agora qualquer chuva dá origem a cheias, acredito que sim. Vamos ver!
__________________________
A chuva acalmou, *8.4mm*. Temperatura desceu para *14,2ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 17:28)

Meu deus, tanta chuva!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 17:45)

Valente estrondo 

Quase *15mm* em menos de 30 minutos.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2023 às 17:47)

Trovoada, grande relâmpago agora


----------



## vamm (1 Jan 2023 às 17:54)

Por aqui chuva forte com rajadas de vento há 15minutos


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2023 às 18:03)

Alguma trovoada a sul daqui, mas só começou com mais trovões e relâmpagos depois de passar a linha mais intensa  16.8mm neste momento e vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## Walker (1 Jan 2023 às 18:12)

Esta "linha"(que tem um nome mas não me lembro) de instabilidade quando passar será que já não vem mais nada?
Que normalmente tem sido assim, chuva rápida e forte e depois chapéu!


----------



## bukowski (1 Jan 2023 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que será agora que as últimas zonas em deficit vão receber uma ajuda grande para equilibrar os efeitos da seca:


era porreiro confirmar essa probabilidade, uma vez que estamos, efectivamente, perante a última zona do país (sudoeste) a necessitar desesperadamente de água.


----------



## Aspvl (1 Jan 2023 às 18:20)

Estava ao telefone com um familiar que vive em Arronches há cerca de 10min e a chamada caiu. A trovoada de há pouco seguramente teve consequências na internet e telefone. Não sei o que se passa em relação ao abastecimento de electricidade. @joralentejano conta coisas quando puderes!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 18:24)

Impressionante organização desta frente fria:


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2023 às 18:29)

Ainda se ouve e vê trovoada a sul, essa zona mais intensa da frente reorganizou-se e bem depois de passar por aqui, Estremoz com 12mm/1h.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2023 às 18:37)

Aspvl disse:


> Estava ao telefone com um familiar que vive em Arronches há cerca de 10min e a chamada caiu. A trovoada de há pouco seguramente teve consequências na internet e telefone. Não sei o que se passa em relação ao abastecimento de electricidade. @joralentejano conta coisas quando puderes!


Parece que não há eletricidade em Arronches, acabei de falar com a minha irmã que agora está lá.
Por aqui ainda se vão ouvindo alguns trovões, chuva moderada.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 18:38)

À medida que a frente se ia organizando foi absorvendo células pré-frontais, em particular duas que pareciam ter movimento próprio no sentido Sul-Norte/NNE, enquanto a frente tinha um movimento longitudinal (ao longo do seu alinhamento) SW/SSW-NNE/NE com deriva para Leste.


----------



## pimigas (1 Jan 2023 às 18:39)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Em Vila Viçosa uma bela rega com trovoada à mistura.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 18:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda se ouve e vê trovoada a sul, essa zona mais intensa da frente reorganizou-se e bem depois de passar por aqui, Estremoz com 12mm/1h.



Última descarga às 18:37, e foi quando se organizou que aumentou a trovoada ao longo da frente:


----------



## Mammatus (1 Jan 2023 às 18:46)

StormRic disse:


> Impressionante organização desta frente fria:


Quando deixou a RLC parecia meio desorganizada, mas à medida que progrediu pelo Alentejo reorganizou-se rapidamente.


----------



## tonítruo (1 Jan 2023 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> Impressionante organização desta frente fria:


É pena a organização não se estender até à costa.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 18:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Que chuvada descomunal



Três a quatro estações a sudoeste de Arronches apresentam acumulados superiores a 30 mm.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 19:14)

Tenho que reconhecer que há ali uma zona centrada talvez em Alvalade do Sado que seca momentânea e localmente as frentes que passam.

5,4 mm ? E o pluviómetro nem sequer parece entupido ou a registar mal (enferrujado?).


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2023 às 19:29)

Estremoz: final da tarde com passagem da superfície frontal fria. Períodos de chuva forte com trovoada dispersa.

Dados IPMA


----------



## tonítruo (1 Jan 2023 às 19:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Que chuvada descomunal





StormRic disse:


> Três a quatro estações a sudoeste de Arronches apresentam acumulados superiores a 30 mm.


Ao menos desta vez não foi preciso esperar até março para passar os 10mm anuais como aconteceu no ano passado, se bem me lembro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2023 às 19:41)

Bom ano a todos, que isto está uma valente trovoada nos Algarves (principalmente na minha cabeça). 

Criou uma pequena linha de instabilidade, passou em Faro e seguiu para NE, isto deve ser, mau olhado.

Edit: Afinal, começou a chover


----------



## Mammatus (1 Jan 2023 às 19:50)

A última imagem de radar mostra a passagem da frente fria pela raia alentejana, ou seja, quase a deixar o território do Continente.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 21:11)

Lá consegui um pouco de rede para reportar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sem luz em grande parte da vila de Arronches , incluindo onde resido, desde as 18h. Choveu imenso e o Rio Caia já leva outra cheia. 
Uma das trovoadas mais fortes que já vi, algo impensável hoje e também nesta altura do ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2023 às 21:16)

Por aqui, 5 mm acumulados e já choveu mais que, em Janeiro de 2022 que não choveu nada.


----------



## tonítruo (1 Jan 2023 às 21:39)

StormRic disse:


> À medida que a frente se ia organizando foi absorvendo células pré-frontais, em particular duas que pareciam ter movimento próprio no sentido Sul-Norte/NNE, enquanto a frente tinha um movimento longitudinal (ao longo do seu alinhamento) SW/SSW-NNE/NE com deriva para Leste.


Fascinante, isso deveria ser brutal de se assistir durante o dia.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 21:55)

Aspvl disse:


> Estava ao telefone com um familiar que vive em Arronches há cerca de 10min e a chamada caiu. A trovoada de há pouco seguramente teve consequências na internet e telefone. Não sei o que se passa em relação ao abastecimento de electricidade. @joralentejano conta coisas quando puderes!


Como reportei, tivemos sem luz desde as 18h devido à forte trovoada que se abateu na zona e como consequência também ficámos sem rede móvel. Numa parte da vila conseguiram restabelecer a eletricidade mais cedo do que na zona onde vivo, mas ainda assim continuavam a haver quebras.
Entretanto, desde as 21:30h que já há luz em todo o lado, mas em termos de rede no telemóvel continuamos às escuras.

Assim que tiver oportunidade partilho os registos que consegui. 


tonítruo disse:


> Ao menos desta vez não foi preciso esperar até março para passar os 10mm anuais como aconteceu no ano passado, se bem me lembro.


Sem dúvida, janeiro e fevereiro do ano passado juntos acumularam apenas 8mm por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 22:39)

Céu bem tempestuoso hoje ao final da tarde durante a aproximação da linha de instabilidade que causou chuva forte e trovoada por aqui.
Momentos antes do primeiro episódio de chuva forte, por volta das 17:10h:






Após essa chuvada, o céu ficou assim, registos feitos depois das 17:15h:


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2023 às 22:59)

*25mm *hoje, agora segue-se uma pausa na chuva , os próximos dias já serão ensolarados.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 23:23)

Cerca de 3:30h à luz da vela, como antigamente.  Na minha infância, ainda me lembro de algumas situações em que a luz faltava e só já voltava no dia seguinte, mas entretanto houve um reforço e isso nunca mais aconteceu. Há uns bons anos que não se ficava tanto tempo sem luz por aqui. Meteu respeito esta trovoada! 
2023 entra a surpreender porque não esperava que este evento fosse tão significativo em termos de chuva, e muito menos no que diz respeito a trovoada.
Deixo então uns registos que consegui fazer.
Frame de um dos vídeos:





Primeiro vídeo, com a precipitação já intensa e um grande relâmpago:


Momento em que a chuva foi mais intensa e que até fazia "fumo". Sem descargas aqui.


E o momento em que ficámos sem luz. Que estrondo! 


E por fim, outra descarga valente. Aqui a luz tinha voltado por breves minutos, mas já não vim a tempo de reportar.


O Rio Caia ia assim, por volta das 21:30h. Felizmente parou de chover porque senão teria dado problemas outra vez.





A estação MeteoAlentejo levava* 24mm* no momento em que falhou a luz. Depois disso continuou a chover bem por mais 2 horas, pelo menos, portanto acredito num acumulado a rondar os 40mm.


----------



## frederico (2 Jan 2023 às 00:17)

@joralentejano   Quando era criança, anos 90, nos concelhos de Tavira, VRSA ou Castro Marim a Luz falhava sempre que havia trovoada. Jantei muitas vezes à luz da vela. Normalmente havia sempre meia dúzia de episódios de trovoada rija todos os anos.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2023 às 09:24)

frederico disse:


> @joralentejano   Quando era criança, anos 90, nos concelhos de Tavira, VRSA ou Castro Marim a Luz falhava sempre que havia trovoada. Jantei muitas vezes à luz da vela. Normalmente havia sempre meia dúzia de episódios de trovoada rija todos os anos.


Também me lembro, e no íncio dos anos 2000 igualmente, jantar várias vezes com um candeeiro a gás, daqueles azuis, devido á trovoada.
Por aqui o dia começa fresco e com sol, assim serão os próximos dias .


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2023 às 13:22)

frederico disse:


> @joralentejano   Quando era criança, anos 90, nos concelhos de Tavira, VRSA ou Castro Marim a Luz falhava sempre que havia trovoada. Jantei muitas vezes à luz da vela. Normalmente havia sempre meia dúzia de episódios de trovoada rija todos os anos.


Isso é que era romantismo nessa altura, agora a luz raramente falha, vai tudo para a cama tarde e a más horas, daí a taxa de natalidade ser baixa e anda tudo mal disposto.  Se a EDP cortasse a luz, a taxa subiria logo e andava tudo mais feliz e com menos dores de cabeça. 

O acumulado ficou nos 6 mm no dia de ontem, o dia segue nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Jan 2023 às 13:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também me lembro, e no íncio dos anos 2000 igualmente, jantar várias vezes com um candeeiro a gás, daqueles azuis, devido á trovoada.
> Por aqui o dia começa fresco e com sol, assim serão os próximos dias .


Aqui também não era incomum.


----------



## bukowski (2 Jan 2023 às 14:35)

já há registo sobre a chuva que poderá (ou não) ter caído no baixo alentejo ainda a precisar de muita água?


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2023 às 15:56)

bukowski disse:


> já há registo sobre a chuva que poderá (ou não) ter caído no baixo alentejo ainda a precisar de muita água?



A rede MeteoAlentejo terá uma boa informação dos acumulados. @RedeMeteo (perfil não disponível  )


----------



## tonítruo (2 Jan 2023 às 16:19)

StormRic disse:


> A rede MeteoAlentejo terá uma boa informação dos acumulados. @RedeMeteo (perfil não disponível  )


Que descanse em paz


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2023 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,
Por Arronches, o dia começou com nevoeiro que persistiu até meio da manhã. Restante dia com muito sol, céu pouco nublado e algum vento para secar bem a roupa.  Notável a descida de temperatura em relação aos últimos dias.
A zona da vila onde resido esteve o dia todo a ser abastecida por um gerador porque não detetavam o problema. Foi grave, o que não é de admirar tendo em conta a "bomba" que caiu ontem, tal como se pode verificar no vídeo onde a apanhei.

O dia de ontem terminou com um acumulado de *38.7mm*.

Máx: *13,6ºC*
Min: *7,3ºC*

Neste momento estão *10,1ºC*.
_________________________________


frederico disse:


> @joralentejano   Quando era criança, anos 90, nos concelhos de Tavira, VRSA ou Castro Marim a Luz falhava sempre que havia trovoada. Jantei muitas vezes à luz da vela. Normalmente havia sempre meia dúzia de episódios de trovoada rija todos os anos.


Tínhamos de nos deitar cedo quando tal acontecia.  Ontem pouco faltou para acontecer o mesmo, mas depois lá acionaram o gerador.


----------



## vamm (3 Jan 2023 às 08:52)

Nevoeiro a levantar, 5°C na zona alta da vila, 2.5°C na zona baixa.

Em Garvão, 3.5°C e uma boa geadinha.


----------



## comentador (3 Jan 2023 às 16:17)

StormRic disse:


> A rede MeteoAlentejo terá uma boa informação dos acumulados. @RedeMeteo (perfil não disponível  )


Boa tarde, em Alvalade do Sado caíu no Domingo dia 1 de Janeiro, 9 mm. As restantes estações não sei. Mas sei que continuamos a ser a zona mais seca do País em que as barragens pouco ou nada subiram as reservas. Continuamos em seca e numa situação cada vez mais complicada à medida que os anos passam.


----------



## frederico (3 Jan 2023 às 16:54)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde, em Alvalade do Sado caíu no Domingo dia 1 de Janeiro, 9 mm. As restantes estações não sei. Mas sei que continuamos a ser a zona mais seca do País em que as barragens pouco ou nada subiram as reservas. Continuamos em seca e numa situação cada vez mais complicada à medida que os anos passam.


Em alguns locais a precipitação caiu 100 mm desde 2011, talvez até mais. Ora isto torna inviável o sobreiro e compromete a azinheira e o Pinheiro-manso. O sobreiro não aguenta menos de 450 a 500 mm de precipitação e mesmo com estes valores está no seu limite ou nem sequer existe se estivermos a pensar no interior quente e com solos débeis. Os danos já são irreparáveis!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2023 às 18:41)

frederico disse:


> Em alguns locais a precipitação caiu 100 mm desde 2011, talvez até mais. Ora isto torna inviável o sobreiro e compromete a azinheira e o Pinheiro-manso. O sobreiro não aguenta menos de 450 a 500 mm de precipitação e mesmo com estes valores está no seu limite ou nem sequer existe se estivermos a pensar no interior quente e com solos débeis. Os danos já são irreparáveis!


Nada aguenta! 2022 foi a prova disso com menos de 200mm caídos até ao verão e depois foi quente como tudo, o que não ajudou nada. Só se viam sobreiros e azinheiras a perder folhas e as oliveiras a ficarem amarelas, o que demonstra bem o stress hídrico existente. Ainda há uns tempos também falámos do caso dos carvalhos que também foram árvores que sofreram bastante. Mesmo as árvores de fruto que eram regadas, deram origem a fruta miniatura. 
Por aqui, são visíveis pelos campos sobreiros totalmente secos e que mais tarde ou mais cedo acabam por cair, mas penso que isso também se deve a doença e não só às secas.


----------



## frederico (3 Jan 2023 às 18:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Nada aguenta! 2022 foi a prova disso com menos de 200mm caídos até ao verão e depois foi quente como tudo, o que não ajudou nada. Só se viam sobreiros e azinheiras a perder folhas e as oliveiras a ficarem amarelas, o que demonstra bem o stress hídrico existente. Ainda há uns tempos também falámos do caso dos carvalhos que também foram árvores que sofreram bastante. Mesmo as árvores de fruto que eram regadas, deram origem a fruta miniatura.
> Por aqui, são visíveis pelos campos sobreiros totalmente secos e que mais tarde ou mais cedo acabam por cair, mas penso que isso também se deve a doença e não só às secas.


Em locais com precipitação alta, solos profundos e frio as árvores resistem melhor à doença. Por isso a situação está miserável no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve: stress hídrico crónico e ausência de frio.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2023 às 00:08)

Boa noite,
Boa camada de geada hoje pela manhã. O dia foi de céu limpo e ambiente fresco.
Hoje, durante o dia:


















Máx: *13,3ºC*
Min: *1,6ºC*

Há pouco, de acordo com o termómetro do carro, estavam 10ºC em Portalegre, mas apanhei 1ºC à passagem junto ao Rio Caia entre Arronches e Portalegre. Em Arronches marcava 4ºC.

*4,7ºC *atuais, num sobe e desce.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2023 às 13:08)

frederico disse:


> Em locais com precipitação alta, solos profundos e frio as árvores resistem melhor à doença. Por isso a situação está miserável no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve: stress hídrico crónico e ausência de frio.


Pois aqui pelo Algarve ainda se nota as árvores muito debilitadas principalmente as de folha persistente, ou seja, aquelas que têm folha agora como alfarrobeiras, sobreiros, oliveiras. Estas e mesmo as de folha caduca só poderão recuperar qualquer coisa a partir de Março mas entretanto é bem possível que começe a faltar a humidade dos solos novamente. Não têm havido um único ano normal e o resultado vai ser o definhar de tudo o que conhecemos. Mas depois ainda há quem fique eufórico porque choveu 3 semanas. 
E eu que ainda fui acreditando que o Janeiro podesse pôr fim à seca de vez com a continuação do padrão instável...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2023 às 20:32)

Boas,
Mais um dia que começou frio, mas desta vez quase sem geada, pois houve uma brisa grande parte da noite que impediu uma inversão mais significativa. De resto, céu limpo e ambiente fresco.
Deixo aqui este bonito final de dia ontem na Barragem do Caia (foto de João Pedro Canhoto):





Máx: *14,6ºC*
Min:* 3,1ºC

9,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2023 às 22:49)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo por aqui e terá sido o último antes de regressar a chuva. Ao início da manhã havia geada fraca. 

Máx: *14,4ºC*
Min: *2,8ºC*

10,5ºC na divisão mais fria da casa, sem aquecimento. Ninguém diria que no verão passado chegou aos 35ºC. Viver numa terra propícia a inversão térmica e ao mesmo tempo, numa das zonas mais quentes do país, tem destas coisas. 

*5,9ºC *atuais, com o sobe e desce habitual devido à brisa de leste.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Jan 2023 às 22:57)

joralentejano disse:


> 10,5ºC na divisão mais fria da casa, sem aquecimento. Ninguém diria que no verão passado chegou aos 35ºC. Viver numa terra propícia a inversão térmica e ao mesmo tempo, numa das zonas mais quentes do país, tem destas coisas.


O clima dessa divisão da casa tem um toque de clima continental portanto 

Por aqui houve uma notável redução da humidade após a frente do dia 1, arrefece mais depressa e já não tem havido tanto orvalho.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2023 às 23:14)

tonítruo disse:


> O clima dessa divisão da casa tem um toque de clima continental portanto


Uma vez que está virada para o lado da casa que não apanha sol nenhum nesta altura, acaba por ser a divisão com diferenças mais significativas entre o inverno e o verão. E só não é pior porque não temos tido temperaturas negativas como seria normal nesta altura com padrão anticiclónico.
Realidades das casas portuguesas e nestas localidades com amplitudes térmicas extremas é muito pior, mas não há possibilidades de mudar grande coisa.


----------



## Davidmpb (Sexta-Feira às 10:14)

Boas,
Depois de uns dias soalheiros, hoje o dia já está com outra "cara", amanhã está de regresso a chuva .


----------



## bukowski (Sexta-Feira às 16:33)

que chova é lá para baixo...


----------



## trovoadas (Sábado às 13:35)

No sul chuva talvez só lá para o fim do mês ...
Tivemos a frente de dia 2 que foi para regar as couves e aguentou um pouco mais a humidade dos solos. A partir de agora entramos em processo de secagem e mesmo os cursos de água já devem ter reduzido a um fio de água. Aliás a ribeira de Odelouca, Arade e a de Quarteira quase nem devem ter caudal.
Um pouco melhor estarão as ribeiras do sotavento.


----------



## Davidmpb (Sábado às 13:41)

Por aqui vai chovendo, prespectiva-se uma tarde de chuva, bom para estar em casa .


----------



## joralentejano (Sábado às 15:20)

Boas,
Depois de uma noite com nevoeiro, que se dissipou a meio da manhã permitindo que o sol ainda espreitasse por breves momentos, a tarde segue com chuva. 

*3.1mm *acumulados até ao momento. 
*
13,1ºC* atuais. Mais uns dias amenos pela frente.


----------



## trovoadas (Sábado às 16:11)

Algumas nuvens de manhã com bons períodos soalheiros. Agora segue muito nublado com um ou outro chuvisco. 
Está uma tarde cinzenta e tristonha mas não deverá passar muito disso.


----------



## Davidmpb (Sábado às 17:08)

Intensificou a chuva nos últimos minutos, muito nevoeiro também, ou seja um dia de inverno.


----------



## Davidmpb (Sábado às 18:45)

12,5mm, pelo radar aproxima -se mais chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (Sábado às 22:46)

A chuva continua batida a vento, 21mm.


----------



## joralentejano (Domingo às 00:43)

O dia terminou com *16mm*, não esperava tanto!

Deverá continuar a chover ao longo das próximas horas, mas os maiores acumulados deverão ser registados na serra.

Janeiro segue com *55.2mm*, próximo da normal 71/2000 de Elvas que é de 63.1mm.

Neste momento, chuviscos e *11,9ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 03:11)

Nos acumulados de ontem dia 7 não há novidades. Os maiores valores vão para o Alto Alentejo ficando o Sueste Alentejano quase a seco, assim como o Sotavento.


----------



## Davidmpb (Domingo às 12:29)

Períodos de chuva em geral fraca, 13mm até ao momento.


----------



## trovoadas (Domingo às 13:09)

Têm caído uns aguaceiros desde ontem à noite até hoje de manhã, que tudo junto deve andar nos 5mm. O vento também soprou moderado toda a noite com algumas rajadas.
Entretanto acalmou bastante e vai querendo abrir.
Dá para ir mantendo a humidade dos solos no entanto  parece-me que os aguaceiros foram bastante dispersos e mais para o interior. Algum efeito ortográfico também.


----------



## algarvio1980 (Domingo às 13:19)

Boas, por aqui, choveu qualquer coisa durante a madrugada que acumulei 2 mm, a EMA acumulou 3.8 mm. Sigo com 18ºC e algumas abertas.


----------



## Davidmpb (Domingo às 23:06)

20,5mm até ao momento, chuva fraca/ chuvisco e o nevoeiro permaneceram o dia todo, muita humidade, tudo escorre água.


----------



## vamm (Segunda às 00:09)

Bela chuvada por aqui. Não contava com esta.


----------



## joralentejano (Segunda às 00:26)

Boa noite,
Este domingo ficou marcado por períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, por aqui. Algum vento também presente, por vezes com rajadas mais intensas.

Acumulado de *7.6mm*.
Rajada máxima de *62,3km/h*.

Neste momento, lá vai passando o que resta da frente. Chove fraco, *0.3mm* acumulados.
*14,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (Segunda às 02:11)

Tem estado a chover bem nos últimos minutos. 
*5mm* acumulados.


----------



## Davidmpb (Segunda às 10:30)

Mais alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada, 5,6mm.
Janeiro com praticamente 75mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (Segunda às 16:40)

Tarde soalheira por aqui, mas há precisamente 2 anos, o cenário era completamente diferente.


----------



## StormRic (Segunda às 16:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tarde soalheira por aqui, mas há precisamente 2 anos, o cenário era completamente diferente.


Vídeos fascinantes que fizeste nessa altura. Parece difícil este ano vir a ocorrer algo semelhante, mas ainda falta o Fevereiro e o Março.

Quanto a acumulados, o Alto Alentejo continua a somar, mais para sul continua a diminuir a percentagem do acumulado neste Janeiro, e... nos últimos meses (ou anos, até).


----------



## joralentejano (Segunda às 17:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tarde soalheira por aqui, mas há precisamente 2 anos, o cenário era completamente diferente.


Por aqui nesse dia também ainda caíram uns flocos durante a manhã. Além da Serra de S. Mamede, a zona de Estremoz também teve uma boa acumulação de neve. 
Nestas zonas mais baixas faz amanhã 13 anos que caiu o memorável nevão.


----------



## Davidmpb (Segunda às 18:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Por aqui nesse dia também ainda caíram uns flocos durante a manhã. Além da Serra de S. Mamede, a zona de Estremoz também teve uma boa acumulação de neve.
> Nestas zonas mais baixas faz amanhã 13 anos que caiu o memorável nevão.


Sim nesse dia ouve relatos de neve a cotas mais baixas, mas só acumulou acima dos 500/600m.
Este inverno está difícil para esse cenário voltar a repetir -se por aí mas nunca se sabe , já caía um bom nevão a cotas baixas.


----------



## joralentejano (Segunda às 18:35)

Boas,
Após a passagem da frente, que ainda deu um período de chuva intensa como foi reportado, continuou a chover fraco por mais algum tempo. O dia começou com céu muito nublado, limpando gradualmente ao longo da tarde.
Umas fotos de hoje à tarde:


























*7.8mm *acumulados hoje.
Janeiro com* 70.5mm*.
Ano Hidrológico 22/23 com *697.5mm*.

Máxima de *14,8ºC*.

*11,5ºC *atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (Segunda às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e alguns chuviscos.

Máxima: 20.3ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC

Por este andar, em Março já vamos á praia, continuamos na Primavera.


----------



## tonítruo (Segunda às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por este andar, em Março já vamos á praia, continuamos na Primavera.


Março? Ainda ontem fui à praia


----------



## algarvio1980 (Segunda às 20:46)

tonítruo disse:


> Março? Ainda ontem fui à praia


Em Albufeira, é compreensível é a altura do ano em que a praia tem menos gente, na época quente é preciso ir de madrugada para marcar terreno.


----------



## trovoadas (Segunda às 22:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e alguns chuviscos.
> 
> Máxima: 20.3ºC
> mínima: 14.4ºC
> ...


Em Abril é Verão   
Continuando com este padrão lá para o fim de Fevereiro temos máximas de 25°c ou mais. É só a dorsal ganhar um pouco mais de terreno.


----------



## Sulman (Segunda às 22:35)

Hoje, mais um dia com temperatura acima do normal para a época em Arraiolos. O dia começou com nevoeiro e choveu durante a manhã. À tarde, o tempo ficou com abertas e sol.

Há dois anos, estava a nevar em Arraiolos e a temperatura mínima foi de -2º e a máxima de 1º, a neve não chegou a acumular, mas nevou todo o dia.


----------



## Davidmpb (Terça-Feira às 14:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e alguns chuviscos.
> 
> Máxima: 20.3ºC
> mínima: 14.4ºC
> ...





tonítruo disse:


> Março? Ainda ontem fui à praia





trovoadas disse:


> Em Abril é Verão
> Continuando com este padrão lá para o fim de Fevereiro temos máximas de 25°c ou mais. É só a dorsal ganhar um pouco mais de terreno.


A Mariza sempre tem razão.  

Por aqui mais um dia "chato",  encoberto e de vez em quando lá vão caindo uns chuviscos.


----------



## joralentejano (Terça-Feira às 19:54)

Boas,
Dia de céu nublado, mas não choveu. Ambiente agradável, sem vento. 
Pela Barragem do Caia durante a manhã:













Há 13 anos, a minha paixão pela meteorologia "explodiu". Que saudades! Ficam as memórias.   





Neste momento chuvisca. *11,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (Ontem às 00:48)

A pequena linha de chuva fraca ainda conseguiu chegar a esta zona. Morrinha nas últimas horas do dia de ontem que acumulou *0.9mm.*
A frente que está agora no Noroeste deverá passar por aqui ao início da manhã e deixar mais umas décimas. 

Neste momento, nevoeiro e estão *11,5ºC*.


----------



## Illicitus (Ontem às 12:57)

Bom dia,

Manhã com alguma chuva em Lagos. Entre 3 a 5 mm nas estações Netatmo locais.

A estação mais próxima da barragem da Bravura marca cerca de 7.5 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (Ontem às 14:47)

Boas,
Alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada e início da manhã, 3,6mm, depois abriu e tem estado um dia de céu pouco nublado.
Janeiro segue com 83mm.


----------



## trovoadas (Ontem às 16:06)

Illicitus disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Manhã com alguma chuva em Lagos. Entre 3 a 5 mm nas estações Netatmo locais.
> 
> A estação mais próxima da barragem da Bravura marca cerca de 7.5 mm.


A barragem já deve ter enchido uns 0.1%  
Uma barragem que fica na sombra num dos locais mais chuvosos a sul do Tejo e só subiu uns 2% desde Setembro. Uma miséria!


----------



## algarvio1980 (Ontem às 17:37)

trovoadas disse:


> A barragem já deve ter enchido uns 0.1%
> Uma barragem que fica na sombra num dos locais mais chuvosos a sul do Tejo e só subiu uns 2% desde Setembro. Uma miséria!


Subiu mais concretamente, 2.93% desde Setembro.

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado e choveu a seguir ao almoço, que rendeu 1 mm. Agora, virá um período mais seco que não se sabe qual será a sua duração, embora com temperaturas mais normais para a época.


----------



## trovoadas (Ontem às 19:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Subiu mais concretamente, 2.93% desde Setembro.
> 
> Por aqui, dia de céu nublado e choveu a seguir ao almoço, que rendeu 1 mm. Agora, virá um período mais seco que não se sabe qual será a sua duração, embora com temperaturas mais normais para a época.


Pois mas engraçado que sempre foi chovendo mais a Barlavento desde Setembro e inclusivé fui relatando por aqui o verde que se ía notando na paisagem por comparação com o Algarve central/Sotavento.
Na prática os efeitos foram poucos o que só corrobora que quando há crise é o efeito torrencial que faz a diferença  

Pelo Sotavento fui apanhando alguns aguaceiros entre Tavira e Loulé principalmente entre as 14h e as 15h. Agora limpou ao início da noite com vento fraco, parece-me de noroeste e arrefeceu um pouco.
Contínua a fazer falta o frio...está difícil de ter minímas <7°c e máximas nos 15°c.


----------



## tonítruo (Hoje às 17:35)

Ontem, por Albufeira, ainda dava para ver, durante o pôr do Sol, os restos da frente que produziu alguns aguaceiros nas serras. Um passou de raspão a este pelo que apenas acumulou 0.1mm, já uma estação em Vilamoura acumulou 0.5mm.


----------

